# 01 ar with tip - Lost reverse - torque converter??



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

So, yesterday (Christmas Day), I was trying to drive the car in reverse up my driveway (a pretty steep incline) and lost all power in reverse. All forward gears work fine and the man controlls work fine, but it would not move uphill in reverse. Is this the beginning of a torque converter failure?
2001 allroad - 99k miles.
Later on in the day (about 3 or 4 hours later), I try to go uphill in reverse again and it worked fine?? I will try it out again today.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: 01 ar with tip - Lost reverse - torque converter?? (Narcoleptic_724)*

The torque converter is always spinning in the same direction as the crankshaft always when the engine's running...regardless if the transmission is in park, reverse, neutral, or any forward gear.
Suffice to say that if there were an issue with the torque converter the transmission would not work period as the torque converter is what drives the transmission's oil pump.
Barring a low ATF level, it could be rebuild time.
Because there's no dipstick, the ATF must be checked at the fill plug from under the transmission pan with the car level and ATF temperature between 86 and 122 ºF. If no ATF drips out the fill plug hole, the ATF level is either perfectly fine or low in which case you'll need to locate the source of any ATF leaks and top off the ATF level with Audi G 052 162 A1 ATF.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My Dad had this with his Cabrio. He got the fluid changed and it seemed to solve the problem, although he sold it shortly afterward so I have no idea how long it would have fixed it for.


----------

